# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Nieplanowana ciąża

## Fondar2

Witam, wiem że jest mnóstwo takich pytań ale chodzi mi o mój konkretny przypadek. Wczoraj z dziewczyna uprawialiśmy petting i mój wytrysk nastąpił  między posladkami - część spermy spłynęła niżej odbytu.. dziewczyna po około 10 sekundach się dokładnie wytarla i obmyla miejsce intymne.. problem w tym że jest w 14 dni cyklu.. jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo że mogło dojść do zapłodnienia ? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź..

----------


## enela

W tej sytuacji raczej mało prawdopodobne żeby nasienie przedostało się do pochwy jeśli nie było penetracji ale na przyszłość pomyślcie o skutecznym zabezpieczeniu, może tabletki vines albo chociaż prezerwatywy, mniej skuteczne ale zawsze to coś

----------


## Gajda

Malo prawdopodobne, ale opcja jest. Na przyszlosc warto pomyslec o antykoncepcji - jesli Twoja dziewczyna boi sie hormonow w tabletkach, to moze warto pomyslec o wkladce, ktora wydziela hormon bezposrednio do macicy  :Smile: ? Ja mam levosert i dla mnie to cos wspanialego.

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiasz się czy to ciąża?
napisz lub zadzwoń:

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Dr.Dariusz
Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Julaa

A nie lepiej pomyśleć o antykoncepcji? Przecież np. vibin mini mogą brać nawet bardzo młode kobiety. Po co ten stres po stosunku...

----------


## kajka33

Też tak uważam, po co sobie robić problemy skoro rozwiązanie jest takie proste, ha biorę belarę już drugi rok, wpadki nie zaliczyłam, nie przytyłam a nawet zauważam pewne plusy w postaci ładniejszej cery i objawy pms u mnie się uspokoiły

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## elmirka

Obrót lekami poza apteką jest karalny.

----------


## Sandy

Dokładnie tak. Nie lepiej zadbać o zabezpieczenie? Na rynku jest wiele pigułek, również dla młodych dziewczyn jak np. vibin mini. Nie mają dużo hormonów, a zabezpieczają w pełni skutecznie.

----------


## nella22

Też tak uważam, jak chcesz zanim pomyślisz o seksie pomyśl o dobrym zabezpieczeniu, też biorę pigułki ale vines, te o najniższej dawce hormonów ale ginekolog zapewniła mnie że są tak samo skuteczne jak te uniwersalne tabletki, poza tym sposób ich przyjmowania zmniejsza ryzyko wahania poziomu hormonów a co za tym idzie, nie ma przy nich tkliwości piersi, albo zmiany nastroju czy poziomu libido

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł (otwierasz, oglądasz dopiero płacisz. Możliwość dyskretnej wysyłki czekającej na Ciebie na poczcie z powiadomieniem sms). Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 797 650 965, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc  wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
 - nie zawiedziesz się 

*.....................................Sprawdź tutaj.......................................*

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne pomogły mi wiec mysle ze pomoga rowniez i Tobie Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam receptę na Arthrotek wazna do 17.10.2018 i chetnie odsprzedam poniewaz nie jest juz mi potrzebna a komus moze sie przyda. Zainteresowanym moge wyslac zdjecie recepty. Cena 200zł kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw kupiony z WomenHelpWomen, ważny go końca listopada, kupiłam, bo spanikowałam, może komuś się przyda. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia i korespondencję z WHW. Kontakt mail marta.walczynska@interia,PL lub tel 502561467

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
  Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915  915
w w w : k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o sprawdzenie zawartości Marzena 576.324.300

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Seia

Mało prawdopodobne, ale nie niemożliwe. Ja bym zrobiła test ciążowy, zamiast się zamartwiać.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas trwania zabiegu jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł.Tabletki sa bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu oraz wysle zdjecie tabletek zainteresowanej osobie. Kontakt 510-653-012 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz wsparcia.

Wejdź na kobietawpigulce.pl

Jesteśmy aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Czujesz się osamotniona i nieszczęśliwa.
Skontaktuj się z nami. Napisz, zadzwoń.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Mamy dla Ciebie czas, chcemy Tobie pomóc.

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## nikka88

Nic Ci nie da takiej pewności odnośnie ciąży, jak wizyta u ginekologa. 2 lata temu miałam bardzo podobną sytuację.. Też siedziałam zestresowana i nie wiedziałam za bardzo co robić. Pamiętam że poszłam wtedy do ginekologa, którego poleciła mi przyjaciółka. Ze stresu, miała mnie tam prowadzić. Co do lekarza był to dr Antoni Kubiak. Całe szczęście trafiłam na profesjonalistę. Widział, że się denerwuje, więc na początku próbował mnie uspokoić. Samo badanie poszło bezproblemowo. Wnioski - idź do ginekologa , szkoda nerwów.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam, wiem że jest mnóstwo takich pytań ale chodzi mi o mój konkretny przypadek. Wczoraj z dziewczyna uprawialiśmy petting i mój wytrysk nastąpił  między posladkami - część spermy spłynęła niżej odbytu.. dziewczyna po około 10 sekundach się dokładnie wytarla i obmyla miejsce intymne.. problem w tym że jest w 14 dni cyklu.. jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo że mogło dojść do zapłodnienia ? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź..


Witam,
W opisanym przez Ciebie przypadku jest nikła szansa poczęcia. To że to był 14 dzień nic nie oznacza. Dni płodne w zależności od długości cyklu zaczynają się się różnie np: 32 dc ma dni płodne ok 16-20 dc, gdzie owulacja jes ok 18 dc (polecam o w u l a c j a  c o m) Nie pozwól też faszerować swojej dziewczyny sztucznymi hormonami jakimi jest antykoncepcja hormonalna, która po długoletnim stosowaniu zmienia np: wyściółkę macicy i dziewczynom jest trudno utrzymać ciąże. Ogólnie dodatkowe hormony źle wpływają na ukł.hormonalny kobiety. Proponowałabym unikać zbliżeń w dni płodne i zastanowić się jeszcze czy Wasza sytuacja życiowa pozwoli Wam przyjąć nowe życie? Czy jesteście na to gotowi? Czy nie lepiej jeszcze postudiować popracować itd. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Masz Prawo decydować

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Masz Prawo decydować

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiasz się czy to ciąża?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## filka

> Nic Ci nie da takiej pewności odnośnie ciąży, jak wizyta u ginekologa.  szkoda nerwów.


Dokładnie! Poza tym nie ma lepszego sposobu na uniknięcie ciąży niż skuteczna antykoncepcja, ja zdecydowałam wspólnie z lekarzem że  wybiorę metodę hormonalną. Biorę Vines 8 miesięcy i widzę już pozytywy wynikające ze stosowania tych tabletek, przede wszystkim nie stresuję się już wpadką i nie muszę unikać seksu jak do tej pory bywało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O tak, warto jest pomyśleć o jakiejś antykoncepcji, warto również by twoja dziewczyna monitorowała swoje cykle, wówczas będziecie pewni kiedy takie ryzykowne zabawy mogą skończyć się ciążą. Sam możesz jej kupić takie urządzenie, tester owulacji ze śliny afrodyta, jest tani, łatwy w użyciu i mały- ma wielkość szminki do ust. Nawet jak wyjedziecie gdzieś razem, będziecie mogli monitorować cykl. Ja go używam już od lat i jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł. Kupiłam go na stronie naturalna płodność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
> [/URL]


Udało mi się pogrzebać i znalazłam ogłoszenie ze zdjęciem tabletek od Justynki z wakacji 2018 .
Patrzcie jak długo handluje i nas oszukuje.
Dlaczego nie wyślesz Pocztą gdzie jest sprawdzenie zawartości?????? tylko kurierem bo u kuriera najpierw trzeba zapłacić a później dopiero reklamować!!!!!

OSZUSTKA PERFIDNA 

Do roboty idź szmato

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, chcesz o tym porozmawiać. Czekamy na ciebie, kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, możemy Ci pomóc. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !


Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską *koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność *przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Znalazłam taki fajny wpis. To tak na początek tygodnia, oszuści się budzą więc poczytajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać  :Smile: 
"
OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby właśnie u mnie nie doszło do takiej sytuacji to zabezpieczam się przyjmując tabletki antykoncepcyjne vines. Chronią mnie przed wpadką, a dodatkowo wpłynęły pozytywnie na kilka innych aspektów w moim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu.  Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------

